# What does your work vehicle say about you?



## BCampbell (Jul 22, 2015)

If you have time to keep a clean truck your not busy enough


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

BCampbell said:


> If you have time to keep a clean truck your not busy enough


What about your ass? Same thing goes? :laughing:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

Mine says....

I'm adventurous, rugged, and can have my top down in 30 seconds.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

aaron_a said:


> Never once in my life! I actually did go to a barber for the first time ever the other week though. I usually just have my ol lady cut my hair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Been thinking of getting black rims like yours.

It looks so .....ninja or something. :thumbsup:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker (Jun 9, 2013)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Mine says....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm adventurous, rugged, and can have my top down in 30 seconds.



Do you pull a trailer at all? If so what size? I love Tacoma's. 

With where you live I'm sure that's an ideal truck.


----------



## SamM (Dec 13, 2009)

aaron_a said:


> Never once in my life! I actually did go to a barber for the first time ever the other week though. I usually just have my ol lady cut my hair.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fancy. I cut my own


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

BCampbell said:


> If you have time to keep a clean truck your not busy enough


Or if you have time to clean your truck you have planned your day properly to make enough money and take off early to make sure you you can have a clean truck.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Our van and truck say we are serious, organized, but not flashy. We have had a few clients comment on how good our van and trailer looks inside. Our van is a 2001 E350 and our truck is a 2008 F250. Clean & both XL models. But seriously is someome wants to have a flashy decked out truck for work, what do I care.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

BCampbell said:


> If you have time to keep a clean truck your not busy enough



it's called organization. I keep my truck clean and organized just as I do a jobsite.


----------



## ealbert (Sep 7, 2015)

Hey I like your choice of tools _overanalyze.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

BCampbell said:


> If you have time to keep a clean truck your not busy enough


Thank you Mr Campbell !! :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

avenge said:


> it's called organization. I keep my truck clean and organized just as I do a jobsite.


The floors in my truck don't look like this! 


Just Sayin!!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> Or if you have time to clean your truck you have planned your day properly to make enough money and take off early to make sure you you can have a clean truck.


Unless your a Drywaller !! :whistling


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

You rock Blacktop!!! My finisher cleans ok but nothing even close to that!


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

The back of my van says all business. I still need to get it lettered. The truck is an 09 f150 xl and the van is a 99 e250 extended van


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Mine says....
> 
> 
> 
> I'm adventurous, rugged, and can have my top down in 30 seconds.



Nice. I like tacomas. How do you like that soft top? I've always thought they would be cool, I wouldn't do it in the city though 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> You rock Blacktop!!! My finisher cleans ok but nothing even close to that!


Floors vac
Boxes vac 
All the router fuzz around windows and doors get trimmed off with a razor knife on sand day.. All the router fuzz around the boxes I clean up with a 3x6 sanding pad . All dust around windows get vac. Tubs get a wipe down too.


I ain't bragging !! 80% of the time I'm the next guy !! More often than not when I walk in IT AIN'T READY!



But when I walk out and the painters and trim carpenters walk in ? It's
ready for them. All they have to do is praise me! :notworthy:notworthy
As It should be! Just because some subs before me leave me a mess doesn't mean I have to do the same..


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

aaron_a said:


> Nice. I like tacomas. How do you like that soft top? I've always thought they would be cool, I wouldn't do it in the city though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LOVE IT.

I keep it down 70% of the time....but when I need it up, it takes about a minute.
Almost three years......still solid.
Cheap too......7 hunny.

I would never have even considered it if I was still in NYC. 

My buddy and I were just talking about how we go into Lowes with a bed full of Festools out in the open.
(It's still hard for me......he grew up here)


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

blacktop said:


> Floors vac
> Boxes vac
> All the router fuzz around windows and doors get trimmed off with a razor knife on sand day.. All the router fuzz around the boxes I clean up with a 3x6 sanding pad . All dust around windows get vac. Tubs get a wipe down too.
> 
> ...


Your hired! Now we need to negotiate that travel time rate...lol.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

aaron_a said:


> The back of my van says all business. I still need to get it lettered. The truck is an 09 f150 xl and the van is a 99 e250 extended van
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTe
> ...


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

RangoWA said:


> . But have I got a GM story!


Do tell!


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Trust me ! It's been a hell of a lot worse than this! :whistling


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

blacktop said:


> Do tell!


Actually it's more of a government story. To meet CAFE standards to sell a model, X number had to meet X miles per gallon. The way GM did it was to install the small V6 in the GMC Jimmy body. Mine went tits up first on vacation ...in Canada. Fun! Their laws prevent towing like here so a rental truck was out.

All the mechanics I talked to, including the GM dealer said the motor was too small for the body and all knew what parts went and why. It's possible your V6 suffered the same fate.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

RangoWA said:


> Mine is a 1997 Ford F150. Very clean and people usually think it's new, unless they know the models. I lettered it very nicely, if I may say so myself, business name in gold w/ black outline, simple message, licensed, bonded, phone number and a website.
> 
> It says a lot with a little, like me, professional and that I know how to take care of things.


My blue one I posted was a 97. I really liked that truck. It ran like a dream. The previous owner just didnt take care of it, and the cab rusted away from the frame.


----------



## BCampbell (Jul 22, 2015)

For the times you have to work at night


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I bought this 03 diesel on 2004, it was one of only 5 diesel Econoline vans left in the Ford Dealer Network, and the other 4 the dealers would not transfer. It came from San Antonio Texas. It has been awesome , I drive it daily. Has 371,000 miles . What amazes me is I'm on the original transmission. I like a vehicle to give the impression I have reliable transportation suited for the work I'm being asked to do. 

I'm grateful , and have driven all sorts of things....they key is to get there and work.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

It won't last long! :whistling


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

blacktop said:


> It won't last long! :whistling


What happened? Wedding this weekend, and the good car was busted?


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> What happened? Wedding this weekend, and the good car was busted?


It ain't paid for yet ! Once it's paid for then you'll see a true master piece !!:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Probably lost a check in there.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Probably lost a check in there.


Bingo!


----------



## Mort (Jul 18, 2012)

blacktop said:


> I bought a 97 . New. Good looking truck ! I loved all the lights on the steering wheel .Damn thang rode like a Dream!! But It turned out to be the biggest piece of chit I've ever bought ! That v6 at 80 k flew apart along with the tranny . I took it to the junk yard and got $800 for it . And still owed the bank two years of payments . Before that all I drove was fords . 70 models .. The 300 straight 6 was a tough engine [gas burner ] But tough ! And would pull like a mother. That 97 broke me ! Since then .. I'll walk before i'll even ride in a Ford.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That 4.2L V6 was the same as the 3.8L they put in cars. Biggest pile of crap engine ever, I'm surprised there wasn't a class action lawsuit over it. One time when I worked at the Ford dealer we had 5 bays in a row with Windstars all getting new engines. Blew head gaskets constantly.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

Mort said:


> That 4.2L V6 was the same as the 3.8L they put in cars. Biggest pile of crap engine ever, I'm surprised there wasn't a class action lawsuit over it. One time when I worked at the Ford dealer we had 5 bays in a row with Windstars all getting new engines. Blew head gaskets constantly.



That's funny. I've got a friend who swears by those engines, but won't go near a triton...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

The earlier Triton engines had a problem. The head gasket was really small in one area. Passenger side at the back. After about 70,000 miles it would start to leak oil. Ford issued a Service bulletin for it. I found out a service bulletin is their way of saying we have a problem but aren't going to issue a recall.

In order to fix the oil leak, the engine had to be removed, because it was so hard to reach. The dealership where I took my truck had a different method. They would pull the cab, then work on the engine. They had done so many, they could pull the cab easier than pulling the engine.


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

I never heard the gasket issue. My first triton had the bad manifolds, and I've heard about the plug problems. But it seems like they got all that sorted out by 98 or so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Mine was a 99. So you are probably right. With my luck, mine was probably one of the last ones before a re-design.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

This thread got me thinking. I had been planning on getting another 12,000 miles out of my truck. It was the next one to be rotated, but I thought I would run it through the winter. 

I started trying to look at it through someone else's eyes. When you drive it everyday, the small things just become part of it and you don't notice anymore. Although I decided it looked pretty worn, it wasn't too bad. It would do through the winter. Then it started spraying transmission fluid everywhere. Only a pinhole in a cooler line. $566.

Before it was fixed, I bought a new to me 2009 GMC 2500. I think it will present a better image.

Then I told my son to take his work truck to the detail shop. Inside and out. It needed it.


----------



## mnld (Jun 4, 2013)

Thought this would be a good place to post this one. Showed up next to the job I'm working on.


----------



## RangoWA (Jun 25, 2014)

mnld said:


> Thought this would be a good place to post this one. Showed up next to the job I'm working on.


I think it screams 'methhead'.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Damm I bet that's one cold ride in the winter!!


----------

